# Lucian vs Markus (Underworld)



## Alucardemi (Feb 26, 2011)

Who would win this?



VS


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 26, 2011)

Markus takes him down since Lucian failed to kill an younger (and presumably weaker therefore) Viktor. It seems you have to literally dismember a Hybrid to kill them and he's not managing that against Markus.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 26, 2011)

That fight ended up with Lucian stabbing Viktor through the head. And Lucian didn't even transform.

Besides Viktor completely pwned Michael, who is a hybrid and stood his ground against Markus.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 26, 2011)

To my memory, the reason Viktor didn't ultimately win his fight with Lucian is because the sun came up.

Similarly, though my memory isn't perfect, Michael didn't so much stand his ground against Marcus as get his ass kicked and be impaled with a big ass piece of wood.

Also, I wouldn't put money on Lucian being able to kill William, who Michael killed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2011)

William is to much of a unknown you never saw him at fullpower


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 26, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> To my memory, the reason Viktor didn't ultimately win his fight with Lucian is because the sun came up.
> 
> Similarly, though my memory isn't perfect, Michael didn't so much stand his ground against Marcus as get his ass kicked and be impaled with a big ass piece of wood.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't put money on Lucian being able to kill William, who Michael killed.



Lucian gained the advantage because of the sun. They were pretty even otherwise, and in Werewolf form Lucian did manage to punch Viktor down.

Also yes Michael did stand his ground. The fight you are talking about was when Markus blitzed him before he could react, from behind.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 27, 2011)

No you see Lucian was scared off Viktor that's why he wanted Kraven to dispose of him, he makes it clear when Viktor raids their lair in search of Lucian and Michael. Viktor pwned everything, Michael was a hybrid and featwise he seemed far more powerful than Lucian yet Viktor was winning without his sword or two daggers. Movie 1 makes it clear Viktor is the strongest in that movie including Lucian. 

The movies make it very clear older= stronger. It goes Alexander>Marcus and William>the rest. Selene needed the blood of the strongest and first immortal to match Marcus, Michael was an exception due to his powers and William had'nt eaten in centuries his power might not have been what it once was. Putting Lucian at the same level as the strongest vampire before Selene's power up is a no brainer even if you argue for him being>Viktor the gap is huge, Markus was already stronger than Viktor in base due to his age not counting his own hybrid power up. If it can make Michael into someone who can atleast fight a bit with Viktor it's going to make Marcus even more monstrous.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

I always got the impression viktor was unusually strong for a vampire and the distinction between Marcus and him may not of always been that clear cut, there'd be no need to blackmail him into not killing William if William could just lul stomp the entire council 

in any case viktor rolfstomped all over every Lycan he got his hands on and punched Raz an elder lycan and one that was very powerful even when young so hard his regen failed him and it looked like half his head came clean off

in fact he bitch slapped killed everything then thrashed Micheal around like a rag doll only really getting speed blitzed until the moment he got his hands on the mutt and then it was game over if Selene didn't bail his ass out

Marcus should do as good if not better in vamp form assuming viktor wasn't just a freak of nature...and as a hybrid is no contest


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2011)

Then again, Viktor is a walking badass who straight up does not give a darn.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 27, 2011)

Viktor is the definition of Godmode in movie one.

However movie three, Lucian gave him a good fight out of wereform.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2011)

Alucardemi said:


> Viktor is the definition of Godmode in movie one.
> 
> However movie three, Lucian gave him a good fight out of wereform.



to be fair Viktor was still a youngin hell marcus prolly wasn't more then a century or two  old at that point and Lycans in the movie where always portrayed stronger then joe blow vamps



basch71 said:


> Then again, Viktor is a walking badass who straight up does not give a darn.



the way he killed people by back handing them was just


----------

